# LA Noire



## LMD84 (May 23, 2011)

Any of you guys played this game yet?  I never usually get hooked on a game but I swear I played this for 3 hours straight yesterday! And then for another hour before I went to bed! I love that you get to solve crimes by reading people's reactions and such.  It reminds me a bit of the Pheonix Wright games on the DS which are my all time faves!


----------



## HappyInsomniac (May 24, 2011)

I need to get this, I love rockstar games (red dead redemption was so much fun). I am waiting until I've handed in my semester 2 assignments, though, as I doubt I would get anything done if I bought it now.


----------



## m_3 (May 24, 2011)

I want to play it,  I've heard good things about it.


----------



## LMD84 (May 24, 2011)

let me know if you get it! i can't wait to chat to others that have played it. annoyingly my hubby keeps correcting me when playing it though, never a good idea to play with one of the people that helped make it right?!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 24, 2011)

I'm loving it!!!!!! If Rockstar Games farted on a disc I would buy it. I am NEVER disappointed with what they put out. They went in a different direction this time but its still true to  Rockstar Games. I really like the fact that you have to  watch the faces of the people you interrogate to ascertain if they are lying or not. I just started this game this weekend and I'm completely wrapped up. Lou tell your hubby I said thanks for a great game!


----------



## LMD84 (May 29, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm loving it!!!!!! If Rockstar Games farted on a disc I would buy it. I am NEVER disappointed with what they put out. They went in a different direction this time but its still true to  Rockstar Games. I really like the fact that you have to  watch the faces of the people you interrogate to ascertain if they are lying or not. I just started this game this weekend and I'm completely wrapped up. Lou tell your hubby I said thanks for a great game!


	hee hee! i'm pleased you like it! I have been playing it everynight for an hour or so and then I've been playing it for a couple of hours today! so addictive!


----------



## sayah (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep! Talk about addicting!


----------



## mtrimier (Jun 1, 2011)

OT, but what systems are you all playing this on? I can't decide between PS3 or an Xbox 360. 

  	'cause i wannaaa plaaaay! hee!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 1, 2011)

mtrimier said:


> OT, but what systems are you all playing this on? I can't decide between PS3 or an Xbox 360.
> 
> 'cause i wannaaa plaaaay! hee!


	i have it on the ps3  on the xbox doesn't it come on 3 discs or something? if you have a ps3 maybe that would be easier because that is just on one disc  i can't get over how cool it all looks - they actually filmed actors and then imported them into the game! i recognise so many people from films and tv shows and such!


----------



## mtrimier (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't have either system, but am leaning toward buying a PS3 when I've saved up for it. Thanks for letting me know about the discs. I have enough random cd's and dvd's to deal with!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 1, 2011)

mtrimier said:


> I don't have either system, but am leaning toward buying a PS3 when I've saved up for it. Thanks for letting me know about the discs. I have enough random cd's and dvd's to deal with!


  	oh totally go with the ps3! you can use it as a blu ray player (which is amazing because it updates wirelessly and is 3d compatible), has wifi built in, has access to on demand tv services (at least in the uk) and is a very good console and doesn't have as high failure rates as the xbox. of course i work for sony however nothing to do with the playstation part of the company! most of my work mates have both xbox and ps3 and all prefer the ps3


----------



## mtrimier (Jun 1, 2011)

hee! i shall add your vote to my tally, lol!


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jun 1, 2011)

I've heard SUCH good things about this game. A lot of my co-workers have bought it and keep praising it, I really need to get it. I loved Red Dead Redemption and obviously GTA. I watched IGN's video review of it and it looks really good. I'm thinking about picking it up used for my buy two get one free pre-owned coupon :0


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm going to weigh in on the PS3 vs. 360 debate. GET THE PS3!!!! That is all. Like the adverts say it Only Does Everything. Game console, BluRay Disc Player, DVD player... and like Lou said it obviously is able to hold more information on the disc than the 360. That is why the PS3 version of LA Noire is 1 disc as opposed to the 360's 3. Now don't get me wrong I see myself owning a 360 in the future just for the a few of the games that are exclusive to Microsoft. Alan Wake for example. However I'm not in a rush to do so since most of the games I play are usually cross platform or eventually get ported to the PS3. Im sure this post is going to get me labled a sony fanboy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just a side FYI I'm almost as hardcore with my games as I am about make up. Almost.


----------



## HappyInsomniac (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm an xbox 360 girl, not a fan of the PS3. Too expensive, and really limited game options in comparison.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 2, 2011)

LILYisatig3r said:


> I've heard SUCH good things about this game. A lot of my co-workers have bought it and keep praising it, I really need to get it. I loved Red Dead Redemption and obviously GTA. I watched IGN's video review of it and it looks really good. I'm thinking about picking it up used for my buy two get one free pre-owned coupon :0


	i still havent played red dead! i should try it out really if only to see what hubby was working on for so long!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 2, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i still havent played red dead! i should try it out really if only to see what hubby was working on for so long!


 
	Red Dead is Awesome!!!! I've played it through twice. If you can get the zombie one as well. It made me giggle.


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jun 2, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> The biggest reason I bought one is the blu-ray player, free online multiplayer stuff, and the fact that all big games are one disc vs. like four. Like FFXIII and a lot of other big games.
> 
> 
> Quote: 	 		 			i still havent played red dead! i should try it out really if only to see what hubby was working on for so long!


  	Oh my, Red Dead is SO much fun!! & yes, Undead Nightmare is definitely worth getting if only for the sheer entertainment it offers ha. Especially if you love zombies  Is anyone excited for Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City? Or Dead Island?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 2, 2011)

LILYisatig3r said:


> The biggest reason I bought one is the blu-ray player, free online multiplayer stuff, and the fact that all big games are one disc vs. like four. Like FFXIII and a lot of other big games.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, Red Dead is SO much fun!! & yes, Undead Nightmare is definitely worth getting if only for the sheer entertainment it offers ha. Especially if you love zombies  Is anyone excited for Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City? Or Dead Island?


 
	Of the two I'm looking forward to Dead Island the most. Actually my next highly anticipated game is Arkham City.


----------



## sayah (Jun 3, 2011)

One more vote for the PS3!


----------



## rockin (Jun 3, 2011)

Another PS3 fan here.  Even the kids say they wouldn't have an Xbox - we've heard so much about them keep breaking down, and we like the PS3's game selection anyway, plus of course the fact that it meant I didn't have to buy a stand alone Blue Ray player as well.

  	I'd like to get L A Noire, but it's going to have to wait a while.

  	Zavvi have given it a great review http://blog.zavvi.com/games/games-l-a-noire-hands-on-preview/


----------



## HappyInsomniac (Jun 3, 2011)

Xbox build quality is pretty rubbish, but it's reflected in the price at least. And there are relatively easy fixes to most of the common problems if you're at all tech-minded.

  	I hand in all my essays on monday, and I'm going to buy LA Noire right after and start playing.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 3, 2011)

HappyInsomniac said:


> Xbox build quality is pretty rubbish, but it's reflected in the price at least. And there are relatively easy fixes to most of the common problems if you're at all tech-minded.
> 
> I hand in all my essays on monday, and I'm going to buy LA Noire right after and start playing.


  	one of my work mates fixed his broken xbox by putting some of it in the oven to melt it together again! so freaking weird but it worked!! and good luck with your essays!! i didn't play la noire last night for the first time since i bought it. i watched some simpsons before bed instead!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 19, 2011)

This looks like an awesome game, I would like to pick it up soon.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 25, 2011)

cupcake_x said:


> This looks like an awesome game, I would like to pick it up soon.


	oh i meant to say that i completed it recently and absolutely loved it! well worth getting!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 25, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh i meant to say that i completed it recently and absolutely loved it! well worth getting!


	Have you tried the DLCs yet?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 26, 2011)

already got them and played them all! hee hee!


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Jul 31, 2011)

just throwing my opinion in on the xbox vs ps3 debate...I enjoy both and use them both for very different things I like xbox Live (I know I know PS3 is free) I just enjoy their online multiplayer more.....as for ps3 I usually buy my single player games for it like it has been said before it is nice because more information can be put on one disc! 

  	As for LA Noire I just ordered a copy and can't wait to try it!! Even my dad wants to play it lol


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 1, 2011)

twiztdlilangel said:


> just throwing my opinion in on the xbox vs ps3 debate...I enjoy both and use them both for very different things I like xbox Live (I know I know PS3 is free) I just enjoy their online multiplayer more.....as for ps3 I usually buy my single player games for it like it has been said before it is nice because more information can be put on one disc!
> 
> As for LA Noire I just ordered a copy and can't wait to try it!! Even my dad wants to play it lol


	i'm sure you and your dad will love the game!


----------

